# One D1155



## Weisichnich (10. April 2009)

Hiho,

Ich möchte mir demnächst nen Laptop zulegen und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach dem System mit dem bestmöglichen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei folgenden Kriterien:

~1000 € (Evtl. auch ein bisschen mehr, brauche aber leider noch Geld für den Führerschein  )

Gute 3D Leistung

DDR 3 RAM

15 Zoll Bildschirm


*Hatte das Asus X57VN*+ Guter Test von Notebookjournal
+ Zusatztasten (Touchpad)

- Schlechter Bildschirm
- Kein DDR3 unterstützt​*
das Samsung R560
*+ Besserer Bildschirm

- kommt im Test nicht an obrigen heran, vor allem in Puncto 3D-Leistung​*und das One D1155*+ Auf den ersten Blick beste Hardware

- Es ist ein One... (da lasse ich mich allerdings gerne eines besseren belehren)​im Auge.

Tendiere eigentlich zum One, jedoch macht mich die fehlende Garantie stutzig 
 Außerdem fehlen mit die Multimediatasten, daher ist das Asus die erste Wahl.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Danke im Vorraus,

Weisichnich


----------



## Riezonator (11. April 2009)

vorsicht bitte beim Asus ist zwar 96*50*GT das ist zwar nominell höher aber sie hat nur DDR2 Speicher und das kann bis zu 20% Fps einbusen bringen.

Desweiteren ist beim Asus der Support zum kotzen hab es selber mit erlebt und deshalb jetzt nach 8wochen streit mit asus und saturn stolzer acer besitzer (6930g)

und zum Thema ONE die sollen Qualitätsmässig schlecht sein (verarbeitung)
das hab ich allerdings nur gehört und kann selber nix zu sagen weil ich noch keins in der hand hatte

PS zur ASUS grake: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/asus-x57vn-as022c-670/4

Grafikleistung & Ergonomie
Viel interessanter wirkt die Grafiklösung* GeForce 9650M GT*. Asus liefert eine dedizierte Karte mit *GDDR2-Speicher*, welcher mit 400 MHz taktet. Der Kerntakt der Karte liegt bei 550 MHz. Eine direkte Leistungssteigerung gegenüber einer GeForce 9600M GT ist nicht zu erkennen. Seitens nVidia wird eine *Steigerung* von bis zu *20%* versprochen, davon sehen wir im Vergleich zum HP Pavilion dv5-1040eg eher weniger.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

ASUS hat echt probleme mit dem Support höre ich auch von vielen bekannten !
Ich meine nicht nur Support bei Problemen ,sondern Treiber Support der von Riezonator verlinkte test bestätigt das hier auch noch *autsch*

von ONE bzw früher Yahoo würde ich die Finger lassen !

das Samung ist wohl die beste wahl , sieh mal unte notebookbiliger.de dort gibt es auch andere Versionen R510 usw

EDIT :
ACER ist eigentlich gar nicht so übel wie ihr ruf, der Support geht auch !

www.notebookjournal.de wurde schon genannt , es gibt noch notebookcheck.com


----------



## Riezonator (11. April 2009)

hier das hab ich nur etwas anders ausgestattet (T5800,9600gt,320gig platte und blu ray hat meins)

Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-844G100MN

bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2009)

Sie hießen früher *L*ahoo und damals waren die Notebooks wirklich schrott. Hitzeprobleme, überstehende Spaltmaße, herausgebrochene Anschlüsse und Displays. Die eigene Erfahrung lässt mich dort nicht mehr einkaufen.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

ja stimmt Lahoo ,genau ! danke für die korrektur.

ich glaube sind nicht besser geworden , kenne einen der hat dort nenn Desktop gekauft , zum Glück gibt es das 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht !

totaler murcks aber wer nicht hören will...


----------



## Riezonator (11. April 2009)

bleibt ja eig nur noch acer samsung und lenovo

denn der hp support (siehe ein thread tiefer ) ist ja auch schrott


----------



## Sesfontain (11. April 2009)

mit lahoo(jetzt One) hatten wir noch nie Probleme ,mein Vater hat sich eines von One zu Weihnachen gekauft ,und Verarbeitung ,Leistung ,Wärme und Lautstärke sind top...


----------



## Weisichnich (12. April 2009)

Hab mein Augenmerk jetzt auf diesem hier, bietet verhältnismässig einfach die beste Hardwareund das sogar mit 17-Zöller, DDR3-Komplettausstattung und ansprechendem Design. Habe zwar keine Tests gefunden, aber ich bin gewillt das Risiko einzugehen. 
Hat jemand vllt. Erfahrungen mit den iPower Notebooks ?

MfG

Weisichnich


----------



## poiu (12. April 2009)

HP liesmal das :klick

in der aktuellen media markt werbung gibt es ein Acer mit Quad Core Q9000, Geforce 9700M Full HD TFT 18" und ich glaub auch bluray laufwerk für 1200€


----------

